# Fencing For Kid's Safety



## maryjcobs (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi All,
I have installed fencing around swimming pool for safety points of you. There are many types of fences like aluminium, timber, glass pool fencing etc.

Below i am showing images of pool fencing.
Write you review what you think about fencing?


----------

